# what is this



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 9, 2011)

Just seen this ad on the sales board

what is a micro mini?? I have never heard of this before

can someone please tell me what kind of mini this is


----------



## supaspot (Mar 9, 2011)

In Ireland and the UK its a miniature horse that measures 30ins or under at the withers


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 9, 2011)

That, or a euphemism for a dwarf (hope not)


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 9, 2011)

A sales pitch to get unknowing people to pay more for a miniature horse.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 9, 2011)

It's a load of crap, that's what it is....IMHO


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 9, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> It's a load of crap, that's what it is....IMHO






Your too funny, call it like it is, LOL.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 9, 2011)

It's what I USED to wear --- 30 years ago!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 9, 2011)

ruffian said:


> It's what I USED to wear --- 30 years ago!!


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be afraid to breed them that small.

Since they are micro, does that mean we can only see them under a microscope?


----------



## Katiean (Mar 9, 2011)

If you have to look at them under a microscope, Just think about how many you could have in a very small space.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 9, 2011)

I've always thought it was a cute way of discribing smaller minis. I never though of them being dwarfs and YES it dose get my attention to take a peek cause I like the smaller minis.

And Im not a unknowing person to the breed...

Ive never called them that But dont see the harm in it either. Also almost everyone here on the site is'nt a sucker so for the persons who use the term is'nt trying to fool anyone here. Just another way of calling their stock cute and small.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 9, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> I've always thought it was a cute way of discribing smaller minis. I never though of them being dwarfs and YES it dose get my attention to take a peek cause I like the smaller minis.
> 
> And Im not a unknowing person to the breed...
> 
> Ive never called them that But dont see the harm in it either. Also almost everyone here on the site is'nt a sucker so for the persons who use the term is'nt trying to fool anyone here. Just another way of calling their stock cute and small.



I'm gonna have to disagree on this. It's not about "suckers" on here. It's ma and pa buyin' a keeeooottt little "micro" mini for their 10 year old daughter that wants a little pony to love. It makes them sound like toys. I also, for the record, hate the term "model" (refering to the year they were born) and "chrome" (white on the legs etc.). I come from the jumper world, where horses are, easily, treated like automobiles. It drives my crazy!


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 10, 2011)

you are all to funny..

but I was thinking that it was a dwarf.

thanks for all the replys


----------



## wwminis (Mar 10, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> It's a load of crap, that's what it is....IMHO





ruffian said:


> It's what I USED to wear --- 30 years ago!!



Heheheheheheheh



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 10, 2011)

Personally, I find it a bit disturbing that there are so many on here that are so anxious to make fun of and condemn a person's choice of descriptions in an ad.

While is is not my choice of terminology to use, each has a right to use their own descriptions. Many of your reactions are the same as "Big Horse" people have toward the term "Miniature Horse".

For all I know, this could be one of our own Forum members you are belittleing on here.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 10, 2011)

I've seen the term used so often--it's not just one or two people that use it. It bothers me less than the "teeny tiny little horse" or whatever variation of that wording people use--I see that frequently in ads too and somehow it just rubs me the wrong way. It sounds so unprofessional and even childish. Micro mini? Well, that tells me it's a very small Mini--not terminology that I would use and not something that interests me at all, but I don't see anything wrong with it either.

I have to agree with Songcatcher's post above. I'm extremely surprised at how many on here are belittling whomever it is that posted this particular ad.


----------



## denny10012 (Mar 10, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> Personally, I find it a bit disturbing that there are so many on here that are so anxious to make fun of and condemn a person's choice of descriptions in an ad.
> 
> While is is not my choice of terminology to use, each has a right to use their own descriptions. Many of your reactions are the same as "Big Horse" people have toward the term "Miniature Horse".
> 
> For all I know, this could be one of our own Forum members you are belittleing on here.



I couldnt agree more.......what is wrong with everyone...have you never heard of the saying " live and let live "!!!!!!


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 10, 2011)

Micro is a prefix of Greek origin that is most commonly known for its usage in the word microscopic, the prefix refers to an object as being smaller than scale of focus, in contrast with macro. Some examples of the prefix "micro" are microwave, microphone, microchip and micro-organism.

So the question truly is what is the scale of focus for miniature horses? Then you will know what a micro mini truly is, smaller than the scale of focus. For people that breed for 36" minis then 32" is smaller than the scale of focus. If you are breeding for 30" miniatures then how small does it have to be to be micro? If you have a larger than focus mini, should you advertise it as a Macro Mini?

I still think it is a term used to draw people in and you know what, it sure worked.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

A gimmick, and it also probably means it's too little to be interesting to me. I want them "big" enough to do things other than just look at


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 10, 2011)

Jill

what you said is so true..

OKAY everyone I just asked a question did not mean for you to make fun at someone. We are adults on here. I think that some of you need to act your age and not your shoe size!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Flame away


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 10, 2011)

I have one!

Cowboy, 25 1/2", at his 5th birthday party and official measuring.







Or actually, If they are any horse under 30", I guess I have a bunch of them.





Buttons






Giggles






La La






Well, I guess almost all of my broodmares are under 30" I've got a whole HERD of 'micro minis'!





Whatever you want to call 'em, We got 'em!

Actually, when Frank and I bought our first mini....in '91 I think it was....we both felt that if we were buying a 'miniature' horse, we wanted SMALL horses! Now unfortunately in my opinion, our registries allow our judges to not follow our rules and standard of perfection in their judging. Our rules and standard speak of the smallest horse in a class having preference if it is a correct BALANCED horse. In today's show ring that doesn't happen often.

BUT HEY! We take our 'micro minis' out there and they win! Sometimes even competing with 34"ers! I'll tell you, it's so much fun to be the underdog and beat the bigs.





Charlotte


----------



## Becky (Mar 10, 2011)

It takes creative advertising to sell a product in this day and age. Selling horses is no different. Using descriptive adjectives is certainly one way to do it.

Obviously, it worked in the case of this advertiser as the ad has a whole group of people discussing it!


----------



## horsehug (Mar 10, 2011)

Having always wanted to breed TINY but beautiful correct miniature horses....... I have to agree with Songcatcher, Mindy Lee, Minimor, Castle Rock, Charlotte and Becky.

Is just means very small correct minis to me.

Beautiful horses by the way in your pics, Charlotte!

It is great to breed horses that can "Do" something for those who choose to do that, and I have some of those also. But there is absolutely nothing wrong with breeding tiny ones if for no other reason than to LOVE and look at and admire in your pasture either. And those are what I think of when I hear the term Micro minis.

Also I take mine to visit our local nursing home each year and I prefer the tiny ones for that!

Susan O.


----------



## Genie (Mar 10, 2011)

horsehug said:


> Having always wanted to breed TINY but beautiful correct miniature horses....... I have to agree with Songcatcher, Mindy Lee, Minimor, Castle Rock, Charlotte and Becky.
> 
> Is just means very small correct minis to me.
> 
> ...


 Well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

One of the neatest things about minis is there's room for everyone to find what they appreciate in the breed and pursue it


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2011)

Charlotte said:


> I have one!
> 
> Cowboy, 25 1/2", at his 5th birthday party and official measuring.
> 
> ...


Charlotte, here is the problem as I see it. You do indeed have tiny, under 30 horses as do I. I've never heard you describe one for sale as a micro mini. And I'm willing to bet I know why. Because you, like me, have never seen one described as such that wasn't a) either a dwarf or b) a conformational trainwreck. You have QUALITY horses.

The reason it drives me crazy? It's just another thing that gives mini breeders a bad name. IN MY OPINION,which the last time I checked I am entitled to, it panders to those who don't know any better and think they are getting something special when in fact it would be an embarrassment for 9 out of 10 reputable breeders.

You will never hear me call Raven or Poopy or Bink or Pete or ANY horse of mine a micro mini. And I'm willing to bet Charlotte won't be either any time soon.

In case it wasn't obvious, I have strong feelings about this.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> Personally, I find it a bit disturbing that there are so many on here that are so anxious to make fun of and condemn a person's choice of descriptions in an ad.
> 
> While is is not my choice of terminology to use, each has a right to use their own descriptions. Many of your reactions are the same as "Big Horse" people have toward the term "Miniature Horse".
> 
> ...


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 10, 2011)

*FACT:*

I can say for a fact that for folks who breed minis or any equine for that fact if not any breed of animal, Look at it this way, _"most"_ everyones breeding programs have smaller stallions or animal studs for their mares or females for safty reasons. If everyone bred for BIG only we again run into problems with complacated births. So regardless of the size, if you breed, buy, or sell what you like and dont like, we need different sized animals to keep conformation going strong in any breed of animals.

NO ONE should attack any breeding program cause of what they breed for or the terms they use to discribe their breed cause you dont like it. Get the facts 1st before you assume!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *FACT:*
> 
> I can say for a fact that for folks who breed minis or any equine for that fact if not any breed of animal, Look at it this way, most everyones breeding programs have smaller stallions or animal studs for their mares or females for safty reasons. If everyone bred for BIG only we again run into problems with complacated births. So regardless of the size, if you breed, buy, or sell what you like and dont like, we need different sized animals to keep conformation going strong in any breed of animals.


I don't think that's a fact actually... We've bred smaller mares to taller stallions and had no issue. It's more about the build than the height. Destiny's taller than some of my mares including ones he's made great foals with, and I have bred to a taller (than my mare) outside stallion before with very pleasing results. I feel the refinement of the build is more important than the height when it comes to stallion x mare. And, appart from minis, think of all the high end sport ponys that are made by crossing Welsh mares to TB stallions... same thing, really.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 10, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *FACT:*
> 
> I can say for a fact that for folks who breed minis or any equine for that fact if not any breed of animal, Look at it this way, _"most"_ everyones breeding programs have smaller stallions or animal studs for their mares or females for safty reasons. If everyone bred for BIG only we again run into problems with complacated births. So regardless of the size, if you breed, buy, or sell what you like and dont like, we need different sized animals to keep conformation going strong in any breed of animals.
> 
> NO ONE should attack any breeding program cause of what they breed for or the terms they use to discribe their breed cause you dont like it. Get the facts 1st before you assume!


What?! What you're saying is false. I think you're missing the point here



There are plenty of 17+h stallions out there being bred to 16.0+h mares (and smaller). Size and conformation are two completely separate issues. Why so defensive? No one is attacking anyone. And, yes, people have a right to an opinion; are we supposed to tiptoe through the tulips, skipping along, laughing merrily? lol. People can't have an opinion?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> What?! What you're saying is false. I think you're missing the point here
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of 17+h stallions out there being bred to 16.0+h mares (and smaller). Size and conformation are two completely separate issues. Why so defensive? No one is attacking anyone. And, yes, people have a right to an opinion; are we supposed to tiptoe through the tulips, skipping along, laughing merrily? lol. People can't have an opinion?


Matt is totally correct, and MindyLee I believe YOU need to check your FACTS.

The ad that started this discussion reffered to size (as in "micro") when in reality it's about the conformation. Most of us, well many of us, have under 30" minis. Heck, that's my preference!



And I also have 3 mature horses at 28" or under. Used to have more. But when you are dealing with minis that small, it seems that maintaining quality conformation - and I'm not talking about preferences like long neck, short back, I'm talking about the REQUIREMENTS for a sound animal - good legs, good bite, freedom of movement in the shoulder, etc....well, it just gets harder and harder to accomplish. So instead of working even harder to attain that quality that is desired, some just seem to give up and continually breed lesser quality animals and then to find a "market" for them they come up with a gimmick. And there are TONS of gimmicks out there, but one of them is to call the horse a "micro" mini. IN MY EXPERIENCE, I have NEVER seen a mini advertised as "micro" that when I looked at the picture I didn't groan in disgust. I'd be happy to be proven wrong!



Show me some minis advertised as "micro" that are decent quality animals. And if they don't have the conformation for breeding, then show me where they are advertised as "pets." What I've seen is ads like "look at this beautiful, correct mico mini stallion to add to your herd" and what I see is ghastly.

I have not seen the ad in question. Don't even look at the saleboard these days - haven't in months. If this is some reputable breeder with a quality animal they are referring to as micro, then I apologize to them. But I am entitled to my opinion which is based on my experiences. And my experiences tell me that when I see the word "micro" in regard to a mini for sale, I know what to expect without even looking at the ad.

Look at the pictures Charlotte posted. Have YOU Mindy, ever clicked on an ad titled "micro mini" and seen a horse of that quality? If so, I'd love to see it.

Everyone has the right to breed whatever quality they want. They also have the right to advertise it (obviously there are some legal issues in some cases) as they wish. But I also have a right to say publically that I think it's a load of CRAP!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2011)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Thank you Freeland and others.. BUT honestly there are a lot of NEW people that are getting into Miniature horses that NEVER heard of the term Micro Mini.. In stead of making fun of the term, lets try to educate people... as these are the future owners of Miniature horses.. I get every-so-often a e-mail asking about ""Micro Minis".. and I explain to them it is just a term some people use for the smaller Miniature horses.. This CAN be done without insulting people you know...



And those are the folks that I worry about. It's wonderful of you to educate them and hopefully along with that they gain an understanding of conformation. Sadly, the ones that have contacted me about micro minis were under the impression, from seeing the ads, etc., that simply smaller meant better and also thought that dwarves were acceptable for breeding purposes since they give you small.

It's like any advertising fad. Eventually people will figure it out for the most part. But like the guide horse thread recently, there will also be people who dont really understand that they are being taken for a ride. If people are willing to pay four figures because they think dwarves are somehow cool and want to make more, then there will always be a certain element of folks willing to provide them with what they want. Sadly, what they end up with is a lot of medical bills and eventually heartache.

Bless the people like Bill and WannaLyn (hope I spelled that right



) who understand the plight of these little angels and try to provide them a safe place to live where they arent' exploited.

Again, It's the newbies I worry about. I hate to see people taken advantage of. I was fortunate enough that my first mini contact was with Dixi of Knee Hi Acres who came right out and told me about dwarfism and all the other scams/fads/whatever you want to call them. She told me upfront that you can breed two of the most beautiful horses and end up with a dwarf - it happens. But she also told me how to do my best to avoid it and the real truth about caring for one. She didn't glamorize it in the least and I will always appreciate her honesty with me, a perfect stranger to her at the time.

But even with that education, it took me time to train my eye. A couple of years into owning minis, I bought a horse advertised here on the sale board as "perfect in every way." Well, that should have been my first clue!



She was the pedigree I like, had the "look" I liked at the time, seemed to have good conformation (based on my eye at the time) so I bought her. Paid four figures for her. She arrived, I had Dixi over to see my new horse and I could tell immediately from the look on her face something wasn't right. She very gently pointed out some of the conformation issues with the mare and then I saw them!



It was like a lightbulb going on! I'd just bought a dwarf!!! "Minimal" whatever that really means...a dwarf is a dwarf, but none the less I'd bought one - as a breeding animal!



I turned around and sold her for $100 to a woman wanting a companion for her other dwarf mare with a contract that stated she wasn't to ever be bred. Sadly, I found out a few years later she was sold to someone else who didn't know any better and was being used for breeding.





I even purchased another filly, a couple of years after that one, that as a baby was stunning. As she matured I saw the signs. Now she's in a non-breeding home and living a wonderful life! Spoiled freakin' rotten!



My point it, it's hard enough to pick out quality horses without someone glamorizing them as "micro" when it's really just a small horse. Who's to say what micro is? Under 30"? Under 28"? Under 26"? It's just a misleading gimmick used to line someone's pocket. At best the buyer gets a tiny, healthy horse. But at worst, they get years of medical bills and unexpected heartache. Just makes me sad.



For the people and the horses.

Ok, I'm done. I've lost enough of my life that I'll never get back on this thread.


----------



## horsehug (Mar 10, 2011)

This has been an interesting thread to me. I am always learning





As others have said, we are all entitled to our own opinion. And I can see how if some people have only ever heard or seen the term Micro mini as describing badly conformed minis or even dwarfs, that it might upset them or at best make them choose not to use that term.

But that has not been my experience. The first time I remember ever hearing that term was around 10 to 15 years ago. I found a website with beautiful minis on it and it went on to describe their three different programs as their Micro mini program, their Appy program and their Buckeroo program.

Anyone who knows me knows I love Appys, I love Buckeroo and I love Tiny minis.



I had not heard it used derogatorily so it did not register with me that way. They had beautiful appys, beautiful Buckeroo bred minis and beautiful Tiny minis.

Then some years later I met another person who also had a nice website with beautiful minis and they also chose to refer to their tinier ones as their Micro mini program. They also had a very nice Buckeroo program as well.

So in my experience it was not used in a bad way. And that has been my experience with that term.

Susan O.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Here you go Parmela: LINK

The website of a lady that often advertises her 'micro' minis on the saleboard. They are quality and she is not trying to trick anyone into buying anything-she focuses on 28" and under.

I do see where people get upset about advertisements that have 'micro' minis when in fact they are just poor quality horses and the owners have come up with a gimmick to sell them to someone who doesn't know better. BUT, the advertisements that I've seen on THIS forum have not been that all. Micro does in fact mean 'smaller than normal' so the use of micro for 28" and under (quality) horses in my book is just fine. I personally don't use it, but I'm not going to think less of anyone else who does unless I know that they're using it as a gimmick for people less educated on miniatures.


----------



## sdmini (Mar 10, 2011)

Coming from someone who does not raise "micro" minis I've no vested interest in it's usage. I do not see a issue with using it, when I hear "micro" I think small, not dwarfy, not ill-conformed...just small.

Heavens people if we are going to take people to task for their advertising tactics the first on the firing range should be those that use the word "Arabian". I've never seen a 34" advertised as "micro" but plenty of big headed, heavy boned, long backed proclaimed to be "Arabian in miniature". I've seen plenty of peanut rolling horses touted as "high stepping" and colors proclaimed "rare" when they are not.

Face it our breed name is colorful marketing, closer to reality we should be the Miniature Pony Association not the Miniature Horse. The founding fathers used "horse" to distinguish themselves from the already in existence small ponies. So why is it so offensive to use the word micro to distinguish the smaller from the taller?


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 10, 2011)

> Because you, like me, have never seen one described as such that wasn't a) either a dwarf or b) a conformational trainwreck


Have to disagree with you Parmela. What I usually see are poor pictures of what are actually decent little horses. People can use colorful adjectives to describe their horses in any way they choose. The term micro shouldn’t automatically mean defect. It doesn’t to me and I don't know why it would to anybody else.

So, HAPPY SPRING TO EVERYBODY!





Charlotte


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 10, 2011)

For all who disagree with me that size dont matter BUT confirmation is #1

I was more then less talking apples to oranges, not apples to apples.

What I mean is Size dose play a huge factor when it comes to breeding as well as confirmation. How many folks/breeders do you know say... well my beautiful correct refined 38" stallion whos confirmation is perfect in every way would cross perfectly with my 31.5" mare who also has perfect confirmation will produce that blowout 'PERFECT" foal? The only thing I think is blownout would be the poor mares uterus. Same way with other breeds pure or mixed like example dogs: no one would ever breed a collie stud to a female sheltie cause he was refined and perfect confirmation, maybe a another male sheltie who is possibly be a tad bit bigger but bone confirmation is better then hers. Or lets be silly here, a chocolate lab to a min pin cause the male lab has great confirmation.

Im not talking 1/2" - 3" differance cause I too have a 31.75" stallion who I have tried to breed to my "micro" 29" mare where both have very nice conformation, and feel confertable doing so without a bad outcome. BUT I do have a 2 yr old "ultra refined micro" 27.75" filly who I feel because of her small boned features could NEVER be bred to him or my 30.5" stallion in the future as I know for a fact it would kill her. I personally dont believe there's any stallion out there no matter how small and perfect confirmation he is, I still could'nt breed her. And as a responsible breeder, I will never sell her to a breeding home and have decided to keep her here with me so she stays safe, plus shes my baby girl.





So I guess Im sorry for not better wording my last post but Because there is newbies out there who dont know any better maybe we should explane both size and confirmation to someone new instead of just confirmation. Because both go hand in hand.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Thank you Freeland and others.. BUT honestly there are a lot of NEW people that are getting into Miniature horses that NEVER heard of the term Micro Mini.. In stead of making fun of the term, lets try to educate people... as these are the future owners of Miniature horses.. I get every-so-often a e-mail asking about ""Micro Minis".. and I explain to them it is just a term some people use for the smaller Miniature horses.. This CAN be done without insulting people you know...


Those are also the people who are at risk of buying a WCMHR only horse and thinking they really got a registered mini


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2011)

Jill said:


> I don't think that's a fact actually... We've bred smaller mares to taller stallions and had no issue. It's more about the build than the height. Destiny's taller than some of my mares including ones he's made great foals with, and I have bred to a taller (than my mare) outside stallion before with very pleasing results. I feel the refinement of the build is more important than the height when it comes to stallion x mare. And, appart from minis, think of all the high end sport ponys that are made by crossing Welsh mares to TB stallions... same thing, really.


This is the theory I just too. My mares have been bred to bigger boys, I'm just picky which ones.





In reference to "mirco" mini, it is an advertisement that I don't care for, and rarely a type of horse that I'd be in the market for. I don't dislike those horses nor the people that use the term, just not my cup of miniature tea.


----------



## supaspot (Mar 10, 2011)

over here micro minis have classes of their own as its deemed unfair for them to compete against the taller miniature


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 10, 2011)

Jill said:


> Those are also the people who are at risk of buying a WCMHR only horse and thinking they really got a registered mini


Absolutely!

The world class gold seal thing is sad, sad, sad.

I am not far from a very well known, very poor quality horse auction, that is essentially a dumping ground. I dislike these types of venues with a passion, and regardless of my extreme distaste for them, I still get "locals" that have heard these terms and have been spoon fed poor information, so for some of us, certain catch phrases tend to rub us the wrong way. Never once was it my intention to single out a particular farm, to me it was a discussion on the phrase "micro Mini". If someone chooses to call their mini a lawn mower with fur, that is their perogitive. I think an inquisitive topic that started off with a little ribbing took a very wrong turn.

If I offended anyone by laughing and responding to Parms original straight shootin approach, coming out with the guns blazin, forgive me,I am sorry. I found it humorous, I am a light hearted person who always tries to go through life with a"my glass is half full" approach . I love ya Parmela, you are top notch in my book, esp. with the approach you took with Corona, you will always have my respect.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 10, 2011)

This is just that, A marketing ploy. I used to raise Yorkies. My male was 1 3/4lbs. I never called him a micro or a tea cup. I guess I could have. He was a proven "Size Reducer" Not one of his puppies were ever as large as their moms. However, I had a friend that sold ALL of her puppies, in the 1980's for $1200 -$1600 per puppy. She used colorful advertising. I sold my puppies of the exact same bloodlines for $600. I just advertised my puppies as Yorkies. Why? Because to me that is what they were. These minis, Good, Bad or Indifferent are just that, Minis. I would not buy one because I like my minis to look like "big horse foals" when they are born. This little guy that is advertised looks like a little stuffed animal. Not my style of mini. Some one else might like this style. Thar is why all minis do not look alike.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 10, 2011)

I have seen the term used off and on for very small Minis over the years.... never took it as a gimmick or a derogitory term... just that the Minis were probably really tiny.

I like my Minis bigger, but I know some like the teeny ones and there is nothing wrong with that.

I dont see the term 'micro mini' any more ridiculous than calling a Mini an 'Arabian in duplicate' or a Miniature Arabian, and all the other terms that are put on them.....


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 10, 2011)

Katiean said:


> This is just that, A marketing ploy.


As is the term "Miniature Horse".

I don't personally use the term for my descriptions, but have no objections to it. I do not personally know the person who posted the ad, and they are a very long way away from me, but I think there is a good chance that the poster may be a member of this board. I feel many have been very disrespectful to poster by making fun of their wording and running down the quality of their horses when they haven't even looked at them. Some people's attitude seems to be "they're tiny so they can't be any good." You complain when big horse people have that attitude. "Do unto others . . . ."


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> As is the term "Miniature Horse".


Legitimized in large part by how they're actually registerd... American Miniature Horse Registery, American Miniature Horse Association.

I've not read every post here, but I didn't see anyone being disrespectful. Some people stated they don't care to own ultra tiny minis. There's not a thing wrong with having or stating that opinion. Anyone who's secure in what they are breeding and what their goals are should not be rattled if they're are not pursuing that "universal" cup of tea (which, of course, does not exist).


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 10, 2011)

Charlotte said:


> I have one!
> 
> Cowboy, 25 1/2", at his 5th birthday party and official measuring.
> 
> ...





AAAWWWWW I just adore the teeny tinies.

Have a few myself but nothing a micro as Cowboy.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 10, 2011)

Jill said:


> A gimmick, and it also probably means it's too little to be interesting to me. I want them "big" enough to do things other than just look at


How small is too small? Is under 30" too small to do anything? I don't think so!

Too small for jumping? NO! Too small for obstacle? NO! Too small for Showmanship? NO! Too small for halter? NO! Too small for driving? NO!

My teeny-tiny, beautiful, and worth his weight in platinum micro-horse at 29.5" on a tall day:






And he jumps very well with a lot of style!

Too small to be a best friend? NO!






Whether tiny is your cup of tea or not, I do think it is completely false to state categorically that they are too small to "do" anything. Because clearly, that is not the case! I am betting the under 30" National Champion Driving Horse owners might take a bit of offense to that idea as well. Better to just say that the word Micro would cause you to look elsewhere because your preference is for the taller horse. Myself, I WOULD look at a micro-mini! What the heck! Bet it's darling!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, you know, to each her own. I know what I enjoy and it looks like you do as well


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 10, 2011)

Jill said:


> Legitimized in large part by how they're actually registerd... American Miniature Horse Registery, American Miniature Horse Association.
> 
> I'll give you credit there, but it did indeed start as a ploy to gain attention. Who knows, maybe one day there will be an American Micro Mini Horse Association.
> 
> I've not read every post here, but I didn't see anyone being disrespectful. Maybe you should go back and read them. I consider calling someone's horses, or their description in an ad as "crap" to be disrespectful. It may have come across harsher than it was intended, or maybe not. Some people stated they don't care to own ultra tiny minis. There's not a thing wrong with having or stating that opinion. I doubt you (generally speaking) would feel that way If people were to come on here and refer to over (34+) horses as being "crap". Anyone who's secure in what they are breeding and what their goals are should not be rattled if they're are not pursuing that "universal" cup of tea (which, of course, does not exist). I really don't have a dog in this fight. As I stated before, it is not my ad, not my choice of words, not my breeding program. I'm just trying to speak up for someone I feel has been wronged here.


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> I doubt you (generally speaking) would feel that way If people were to come on here and refer to over (34+) horses as being "crap".


Well, for me (specifically speaking), I couldn't care less. All of my horses are A size, except for two B size geldings who I enjoy so much that it really wouldn't bother me if someone else had no use for them because they're over 34" and only AMHR registered -- they're for my own personal use. I enjoy and love those two guys


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 10, 2011)

When I saw the ad yesterday on the sales board I have never heard the minis called micro minis. These people live about 2hours way from me. I did not mean for this to turn into a fighting match. Yes I like mine on the tall side not saying that a SMALL one can not do the samethings as the bigger ones do. I feel that some of you all have gotten off the topic.

Please stay on topic here. Thanks to you all that reply to my question and trust me we have been into the minis for over 15 years just never heard someone say micro minis before.


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2011)

Your horses are all beautiful, love Cowboy, but this picture is too much, what a sweet face.



Charlotte said:


> Giggles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a very interesting conversation. I'm very new to minis and have about a jillion questions, mostly springing from involvement with breeding other animals over the years. This discussion has really got my brain spinning. While I notice there are some strong emotions for some people, I think this has been a really good talk about different perspectives on something we all love, the miniature horse.

I am learning a lot from you all! (and it's good!)

Thanks!


----------



## uwharrie (Mar 10, 2011)

When I see the term "micro mini" I think marketing ploy. No different than the term "teacup" when folks market/sell toy breed of dogs.

Which by the way NOT a single toy breed in the AKC has "teacup" written anywhere in their standard. Reputable breeder frown on using the term "teacup".

Yes small size is desirable but should not be the ONLY thing a person breeds for.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL, yes they are registered as Miniature Horses, because someone MADE UP that term to call them... when in fact they were actually mostly very small Shetlands or some type of pony!! So what were they before someone decided to make up a registry and call them that? Where did the term Quarter Horse come from? Or Thoroughbred? Someone made it up.... everything is 'made up' when you think about it- all it is is a descriptive term of something.

Well said Freeland and I think this post has gone way off, and I agree that not very nice things have been said in reference to people's horses that others know nothing about. I certainly wouldn't say that just because someone used the term 'micro mini' or that anyone's horses are under 30" that it means they are worthless. Obviously some folks like them or they wouldnt be here. Why do these simple questions sometimes turn into a rotten vegetable throwing contest? (Ducking and running, here comes a flung tomato)


----------



## Marty (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh my, my, my. Let us reflect and rejoice that no matter what you choose to call them, its your choice. I think this would be a wonderful time for all to gather round and join hands and sing Kumbaya.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 10, 2011)

Kumbayah my Lord, Kumbayah........ Do I have the words right Marty?





Charlotte

oh, p.s. thanks Chandab. that's TCM Friday Giggles from T/C Mini Famly Farm...an appy breeder who had a PINTO! and I got her. hehe


----------



## JennyB (Mar 10, 2011)

> they are registered as Miniature Horses, because someone MADE UP that term to call them... when in fact they were actually mostly very small Shetlands or some type of pony!! So what were they before someone decided to make up a registry and call them that? Where did the term Quarter Horse come from? Or Thoroughbred? Someone made it up.... everything is 'made up' when you think about it- all it is is a descriptive term of something.


I agree 100% and even though some breeders have used "a name" to mis-represent animals, it has always happened and will continue. As for Miniature horse breeders we just have to hope that newbie's will also come to this site here and ask their questions, so they can be guided the best way..that's all any of us can do 





 

Here are 2 more additional sites I found which breed and adverstise micro mini's. I personally know the folks in Washington and they would never sell any mini to anyone through mis-representation! They both seem too have nice looking miniatures.

 

Interesting thread!

Jenny

Arden Acres

Lil Bit Of Heaven


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes of course -- really,_ someone_ made up everything we call *everything*!











Some things are just a little more dubious than others


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 11, 2011)

I have not read this entire thread but have heard Micro mini used alot over the years.

To me it is not any different then saying something to catch attention like "National Potential -could be a kids horse- bombproof- those are all descriptive words that sometimes are accurate and sometimes not depending on not just who is writing the ad but who is viewing the ad.

As someone who has been in the industry for many years to me it simply means a tiny mini that will for sure mature under 30 inches .

Just do not see it as harmful or helpful - rather just describing a smaller sizes mini in a way meant to draw attention as most ads try to do


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 11, 2011)

*"To me it is not any different then saying something to catch attention like "National Potential -could be a kids horse- bombproof- those are all descriptive words that sometimes are accurate and sometimes not depending on not just who is writing the ad but who is viewing the ad."*





I see that phrase a lot on the sales board... "National or World Potential" Just because the sire, dam, or siblings where, dose not mean the _said_ horse is good enough. Not every horse can be a show horse, even if it comes from a background of them.


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 11, 2011)

In reading this thread, I find that while some terms seem to rub people the wrong way, they don't others. That is how the world works. Neither party is wrong in how they take how a word is used. It wasn't that long ago this same thread was happening but the catch phrase then was "Only AMHR" that one seemed to ruffle feathers too with some but not with others. It is also just a term to describe a horse, just like Micro.

I don't think anyone should pass judgement on how someone writes up an ad. Its all just words.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> I see that phrase a lot on the sales board... "National or World Potential" Just because the sire, dam, or siblings where, dose not mean the _said_ horse is good enough. Not every horse can be a show horse, even if it comes from a background of them.


For my money and my attention, those kind of statements may or may not carry weight. It just depends on who says it and, of course, what I myself think I see in the animal. I've seen ads for "National Champion Potential" horses and thought_ "yeah, maybe in costume class!"._ Just like with anything else in life, consider the source and learn enough to make your own good judgements.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 11, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Charlotte, here is the problem as I see it. You do indeed have tiny, under 30 horses as do I. I've never heard you describe one for sale as a micro mini. And I'm willing to bet I know why. Because you, like me, have never seen one described as such that wasn't a) either a dwarf or b) a conformational trainwreck. You have QUALITY horses.
> 
> The reason it drives me crazy? It's just another thing that gives mini breeders a bad name. IN MY OPINION,which the last time I checked I am entitled to, it panders to those who don't know any better and think they are getting something special when in fact it would be an embarrassment for 9 out of 10 reputable breeders.
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 11, 2011)

I think, on reflection (no pun intended) that the reaction to the usage of this word, which I have used in the past and will do so again in the future, seems to depend a lot on who is using it and, to some extent, to what ends.

I have not seen the ad that sparked the origins of this thread, but I do think that the response has been a little extreme, and this reflects on the person making the remarks, remember, not on the person making the original claim......

It is a word.

That is all.

I happen to think that, used sensibly, it could be a useful description. As has been said by a colleague, this is an actual class in Mini shows over here, and I have two colts I shall be entering in the "Micro" classes this summer.

Does this mean I am promoting badly conformed, dwarfy creatures for profit?

Well, since it is at a prominent show I highly doubt it!

I think it is great fun to have a class where all the animals are under 30"- you have to understand that over here we are not divided by height, under normal conditions we are divided by age alone, so my two "microdot" colts, both under 27", are going to be up against animals up to 32" at the withers- this is some height difference!

So, chill, people, what's in a name anyway?

A mini by any other name would still be small......


----------



## minie812 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well Holy Moly folks. I saw the ad and really didn't think a whole lot about it (beings I like the itsy bitsy teeny weeny little guys)



I have heard of Micro before just the same as I have heard of Arabian type with the dishy head (the Arabian horsey people laugh at us on that too) so I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder as well as wording and no need to get our halter in a knot over it!



Life is to short (s'cuse the pun) & so are my Ponys or horses or whatever you care to call them!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 11, 2011)

ruffian said:


> It's what I USED to wear --- 30 years ago!!



OMG That is way too funny


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it's a cute way to describe the smallest of the small



More power to 'em

Joy

I have one too Charlotte!

Huffmans Classic Little Dude 26"


----------

